# Angelina Jolie – Lesben-Affären hinter Brads Rücken?



## Mandalorianer (7 Mai 2011)

*Angelina Jolie – Lesben-Affären hinter Brads Rücken?​*

Dass Angelina Jolie und Brad Pitt angeblich nach dem Umbau ihres 35-Zimmer-Schlosses in Südfrankreich heiraten wollen, war für das US-amerikanische „In Touch“-Magazin keine Titelstory wert. Stattdessen sorgte das Blatt mit der Behauptung, Angelina würde Brad regelmäßig mit Frauen betrügen, für Furore. Angelina hatte nie ein Geheimnis aus ihrer bisexuellen Neigung gemacht.

Dass sie aber angeblich eine halbwegs feste bisexuelle Freundin und mehrere lose sexuelle Kontakte mit Frauen hat, soll sie jedoch vor ihrem Lebenspartner geheim gehalten haben. Angeblich habe sie regelmäßig auf Frauen zurück gegriffen, wenn Brad wegen Dreharbeiten außer Haus war.


Brad soll schon immer befürchtet haben, dass er Angelinas ausgeprägten Sexhunger allein nicht stillen kann. Sollte er tatsächlich Recht behalten oder ist nur die Fantasie mit einem Klatschreporter durchgegangen? Das Magazin will sogar von einer Stewardess wissen, die Angelina einen Korb gegeben hat.

*
Gruss Gollum*


----------



## Punisher (7 Mai 2011)

Es würde mich nicht wundern


----------



## Chamser81 (8 Mai 2011)

Wer eine Jennifer Aniston verlässt hat es nicht anders verdient, selbst betrogen zu werden!


----------



## Franky70 (8 Mai 2011)

Hmm...wenn Brad nicht betrogen werden will, sollte er beim Lesebensex einfach mitmischen.


----------



## Q (9 Mai 2011)

Punisher schrieb:


> Es würde mich nicht wundern


Es würde mich nicht stören


----------

